# Mac  Pro Haul * Pictures*nudes & Shapers



## dmenchi (Sep 15, 2007)

hI! 
THIS IS MY RECENT HAUL:
CLINIQUE SCB 40
150 POWDER BRUSH
CLEANSING OIL
FELINE
MYSTERY
ORPHEUS
RAVEN
BOTH SMOKE SIGNAL QUADS
BONE BEIGE SCULPTING P
EMPHAZISE SHAPING P.
INVISIBLE SET P.
BLOT MEDIUM DARK


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## Danapotter (Sep 15, 2007)

Awesome hauling! Enjoy!


----------



## nunu (Sep 15, 2007)

nice haul!


----------



## Miss_M (Sep 15, 2007)

Great haul !!


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 15, 2007)

lovely haul! i can't wait to get my hands on some of those sculpting powders!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 16, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_lovely haul! i can't wait to get my hands on some of those sculpting powders!_

 
i'm a little dissapointed in the bone beige, it 's almost identical to golden bronzing powder (with no glitter) but i looove the hghlighter it'a like lightscapades on me....loove it...


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 22, 2007)

EDIT: i do like the sculpting powder as a bronzer with the 150..it's very smooth


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 22, 2007)

Awesome Haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 rock on!


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks! =)


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 24, 2007)

oooh niCe!


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 25, 2007)

by request- here is the ingredients list for Emphasize:
talc,nylon-12,octyldodecyl stearoyl stearate, zinc stearate, isostearyl neopentanoate, ascorbyl palmitate,tocopheryl acetate,hordeum vulgare extract/extrait d'orge,wheat germ extract,squalane, tin oxide, caprylyl glycol,magnesium myristate,hexylene glycol,phenoxyethanol [+/- mica, titanium dioxide (ci 77891) ,iron dioxides (ci77491,ci77492,ci77499), carmine (ci 75470), red 6 (ci15850), red 7 lake (ci 15850), ultramarines (ci77007), yellow 5 lake (ci 19140) ]  <iln33132>

HTH


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks alot for the ingredients -- I think I should actually be able to use that! GREAT haul BTW!!!


----------



## lethaldesign (Sep 26, 2007)

Great haul! Can't wait to get to a Pro store so I can try out those nudes & shapers...


----------

